# Beach Day



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Well thunderstorms are predicted and then cooler weather so Lizzie and I thought that we had better make the most of the lovely weather incase it rains for the rest of the school holidays.
So once I had settled my mother down after her lunch, Liz and I grabbed a picnic bag and the dogs and headed down to the beach.
We were there for the best part of four hours and spent most of the time in the water. Lovely.
Kiki is a very enthusiastic swimmer now and when she wasn't swimming she nabbed a beach towel for a spot of sun bathing


----------



## DebsH (Jun 24, 2012)

Looks like a good time was had by all 

Love that last photo! What a poser  And that beach looks idyllic


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Excellent pictures

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lucky, lucky you, mine still have to go to school tomorrow so summer will definitely be over then lol. 
I hope you get loads more lazy days to o and play, enjoy xx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

So lovely to have one day - I'm hoping that summer is ciomng back. Also hoping that it doesn't thunder too much this evening as I suspect Kiki won't like it


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I love the last pic too 

She's such a pretty girl 

xxx


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Brilliant pictures. Kiki really has got the hang of it now. As I have said before your dogs have amazing walks


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

arlo said:


> Brilliant pictures. Kiki really has got the hang of it now. As I have said before your dogs have amazing walks


When we moved down here from the dark end of the Peak District I cried - all the countryside seemed too smooth and cultivated and in February the beach was just grey and cold....
Now I love it all and would miss being so close to the sea if we had to move again. I love walking - it is my sanity time! That said, walking without dogs always has struck me as rather pointless exercise. Watching the dogs having fun is so uplifting, even the worst days get better.
At times over the years I have had to drag my children out (literally kicking and screaming ), but always by the end of a walk they would be happier and actually now they all enjoy walking and being outside and I like to think that it will benefit not only their physical, but their mental health as well, as they go on through their lives. 
I would go mad without my walks.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

The peak district is beautiful, but the sea is magical, I get uplifted just looking at the photos of your walks let alone being on them. We used to live in a cottage on the side of a mountain and loved being able to just open the door and we were on a walk. We also had a static caravan by the sea and loved just soaking up the atmosphere in some of the more rugged secluded beaches. Due to family commitments we have had to move to a city and we rarely get chance to do anything other than park walks, but I hope one day we can move and get a bit of that magic


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi, what fab pics and what a fab day! Gorgeous pictures! Kiki is just beautiful. Looks like such a dear girl!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

arlo said:


> The peak district is beautiful, but the sea is magical, I get uplifted just looking at the photos of your walks let alone being on them. We used to live in a cottage on the side of a mountain and loved being able to just open the door and we were on a walk. We also had a static caravan by the sea and loved just soaking up the atmosphere in some of the more rugged secluded beaches. Due to family commitments we have had to move to a city and we rarely get chance to do anything other than park walks, but I hope one day we can move and get a bit of that magic


I'd love to live on the side of a mountain.... although my knees might complain 
I was born in Kenya and I do love being able to see out to the horizon and having a big open sky  
That said, home is where the heart is and you learn to take joy wherever you can... as I'm sure you do.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I grew in a seaside town. I love the sea and always feel at home there. The great thing (and there aren't many) about Northern Ireland is that you're never too far from the sea!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Marzi said:


> When we moved down here from the dark end of the Peak District I cried - all the countryside seemed too smooth and cultivated and in February the beach was just grey and cold....
> Now I love it all and would miss being so close to the sea if we had to move again. I love walking - it is my sanity time! That said, walking without dogs always has struck me as rather pointless exercise. Watching the dogs having fun is so uplifting, even the worst days get better.
> At times over the years I have had to drag my children out (literally kicking and screaming ), but always by the end of a walk they would be happier and actually now they all enjoy walking and being outside and I like to think that it will benefit not only their physical, but their mental health as well, as they go on through their lives.
> I would go mad without my walks.


Marzi, I can really relate to this. The dogs and our walks is what keeps me going! I love countryside walks but beach walks are my favourite. I'm getting a great fix now and making the most of the weather. When the kids are all grown up I will definitely be moving to the coast and will have as many Poos that I can fit in the house!  Glad you're enjoying your new setting now and lovely pictures of Kiki .


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> I grew in a seaside town. I love the sea and always feel at home there. The great thing (and there aren't many) about Northern Ireland is that you're never too far from the sea!


Ahhh Ruth, it's a great place...very special with truly great people

I love it so much 

xxx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Love her on her towel how smart is she


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Wow your pics are amazing!! i love to see the action shots and especially water pics,the dogs always look so happy!! xxx


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Marzi said:


> I'd love to live on the side of a mountain.... although my knees might complain
> I was born in Kenya and I do love being able to see out to the horizon and having a big open sky
> That said, home is where the heart is and you learn to take joy wherever you can... as I'm sure you do.


I can honestly say from now on home will always have a cockapoo or two! My two have made a hard situation so much more bearable, they are my little angels


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Jedicrazy said:


> Marzi, I can really relate to this. The dogs and our walks is what keeps me going! I love countryside walks but beach walks are my favourite. I'm getting a great fix now and making the most of the weather. When the kids are all grown up I will definitely be moving to the coast and will have as many Poos that I can fit in the house!  Glad you're enjoying your new setting now and lovely pictures of Kiki .


Clare can I come too xx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Can we set up a 'poo community in some remote area with access to beaches, mountains, woods and rugged fell areas? 
Oh and we need a fairy to do the housework, shopping and cooking


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Marzi said:


> Can we set up a 'poo community in some remote area with access to beaches, mountains, woods and rugged fell areas?
> Oh and we need a fairy to do the housework, shopping and cooking


I'm up for that xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2013)

Great photos x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Thank you.
It has been another glorious day on the south coast... for all the dire weather warnings of thunder, heavy rain etc we have had only an odd spot of rain during the night. We have been to the beach at least once a day and have had a wonderful week.
Brilliant - long may it last.
Today we were on the beach early - low tide, lots of damp sand to dash on.
Went down to swim this afternoon while the tide was high and the sun was hot.
This evening went for a lovely walk in the cool through the wood and back over the top meadow. The dogs were running crazy circles around me and I was trying to keep them in frame - hence the funny blurry shot - but it adequately demonstrates that even though I'm exhausted they are not!!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Brilliant!


----------

